# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  1С 8.2 и МФУ HP LaserJet Pro M1132. Не печатает только из 1С

## SBVoshod

Всем здравствуйте.
Столкнулся у клиентов, причем сразу в 2-х организациях с такой проблемой. Описываю детально:
Фирма № 1.
Есть 2 компьютера, объединенных в сеть. На обоих установлена Windows XP SP3 HOME. К одному из компов подключен данный печатающий девайс (HP LaserJet Pro M1132). Драйвера установлены с прилгаемого к нему CD-диска. На втором из компов он расшарен в сетевом доступе. Так же на обоих компах установлены 1С 8.2.15.317 и 1С 7.7.
Так вот, в одного из компов, где МФУ расшарена по сети, печатает все нормально из любой программы.
А вот с того, где принтер подключен локально, печатает от куда угодно, из блокнота, из ворда, из 1С 7.7, но при отправке из 1С 8.2 вместо печати вылазает окошко, типа "Сервисное обслуживание прнтеров, покупка расходных материалов и т.д.". Т.е. обычное окно драйвера HP, похожее на то, которое вылезает, когда в принтере закончились чернила или тонер. Жмем любую кнопку в нем, оно пропадает на пол минутки, потом появляется заново. И так бесконечно, пока в принтере не вынуть и не поставить бумагу обратно. Тогда он либо печатает, либо документ просто исчезает из очереди печати в никуда.

Фирма № 2.
Есть 2 ноута. На обоих установлен Win 7 x64 Home BASIC. На обоих работает 1С 8.2.15.289. 
Такой же стоит МФУ, поключенный к одному ноуту и расшаренный по сети на другом.
Но тут как раз локально печатает нормально, т.е. с того ноута, к которому подключен принтер, а вот по сети он то печатает, то документы просто исчезают из очереди в никуда. Причем опять же только из 1С 8.2. Из любой другой программы отправляеш и все нормально. Ворд, Блокнот, АкробатРидер, с браузера и т.д.
Но тут никакого окошка не светится. Просто документ становится в очередь, висит там и потом либо идет на печать, либо исчезает из очереди.
Дрова установлены с оф. сайта, какие положено.

Что делать, я лично не знаю...
Есть у кого такой опыт или какие идеи?!
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## AndyPanda

Была похожая проблема, только с другим принтером(НР1010-1018).Проблема была аналогична, системы тоже стояли xp-home лицензия. Как только лицензия была заменена на пиратку, тоже хомяка и увеличено количество подключений - проблему как рукой сняло.

----------


## SBVoshod

А они там и так пиратские, хомки :) Точнее с лицензионного диска, только ломанные. С подключениями я попробую, как у них буду.

----------


## kamar821

Была похожая хрень, только на другой модели мфу, спасло переустановка дров.... когда вышли свежие, а пока они не вышли дрочились пару месяцев..

----------


## SBVoshod

Спасибо. Пробовали разные дровы. пока не помогает. Думаю отделаться от окошка вредного простым способом. Поставлю дрова базовые, без сервисных утилит, которые на диске. Думаю окно от них, тогда оно просто пропадет и все. Там уже буду смотреть. Потом отпишусь

----------

